# 600ex-rt flash making noise



## Sweathington (Jun 7, 2022)

I just bought a used 600ex-rt and when I push the button on the flash head to rotate it, it makes a sort of beeping noise. I shoot wedding and I need that noise to stop. Can’t find the solution anywhere.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 7, 2022)

Electronic or physical? Regardless, I have four 600EX-RT flashes and none make any noise when pressing the head unlock button, other than a near-silent click of the release catch and the clicks of the detents with rotation or elevation. 

Might want to contact the seller / return it if possible, or contact Canon for service.


----------



## Sweathington (Jun 7, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> Electronic or physical? Regardless, I have four 600EX-RT flashes and none make any noise when pressing the head unlock button, other than a near-silent click of the release catch and the clicks of the detents with rotation or elevation.
> 
> Might want to contact the seller / return it if possible, or contact Canon for service.


Electronic. It’s weird. None of my other ones do this.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 10, 2022)

Is Custom Function 20 (Beep) set to "Off?"


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 10, 2022)

unfocused said:


> Is Custom Function 20 (Beep) set to "Off?"


Doesn't seem relevant, but it's free to try...


----------

